# WLAN on dell 1525, where to begin?

## ALF__

Hello guys!

Just made a fresh stage3 install on my laptop, a dell 1525. Installed X and Gnome.

And now its time to conquer the wlan!

Its a BCM4312..

And it shows up in both iwconfig and ifconfig with its macadress and such.

But i have no idea were to go from here!

How do i connect? do i need todo anything more before this?

Have searched on the forums about this, but there is usually just questions about more advanced problems. Im not there yet!  :Wink: 

----------

## ALF__

Oh also,

i have done this configure from the manual:

iwconfig wlan0 essid nameofessid

iwconfig wlan0 key s:somekey

it takes that, but when i run dhcpcd wlan0 i get:

dhcpcd[25334]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[25334]: wlan0: up_interface: No such file or directory

dhcpcd[25334]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[25334]: timed out

dhcpcd[25334]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[25334]: timed out

Also, the wlan LED on the computer is not lit.

----------

## Gusar

Ok, here goes:

Did you install firmware (net-wireless/b43-firmware)?

Is the radio on? Check with "rfkill list", it should say "no" regarding both blocks.

Before doing anything wireless-y, you need to bring the interface up with "ifconfig wlan0 up"

And finally, what is the security of the network you're connecting to, is it WEP or WPA?

----------

## ALF__

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Ok, here goes:
> 
> Did you install firmware (net-wireless/b43-firmware)?
> 
> Is the radio on? Check with "rfkill list", it should say "no" regarding both blocks.
> ...

 

No i did not install that firmware, (portage dont find anything like that you mentioned?)

rfkill : command not found

ifconfig wlan0 up gives me: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory.

Its a WEP network.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## Gusar

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> No i did not install that firmware, (portage dont find anything like that you mentioned?)

 

It's there. For sure. And you need it. No wireless without that firmware.

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> rfkill : command not found

 Install it then.

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 up gives me: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory.

 

Ok, that one's weird. Didn't you say it shows up with ifconfig? Maybe it's because of the missing firmware.

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> Its a WEP network.

 

You really shouldn't be using WEP. Can be cracked in like a minute. Your commands are correct for a WEP network though, after you'll have the firmware installed and the interface up.

Hmm, which driver are you actually using? You should be using b43.

----------

## ALF__

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *ALF__ wrote:*   No i did not install that firmware, (portage dont find anything like that you mentioned?) 
> 
> It's there. For sure. And you need it. No wireless without that firmware.
> 
>  *ALF__ wrote:*   rfkill : command not found Install it then.
> ...

 

Thanks again!

Now i see why it dont show up. Its masked, what to do about that?  :Surprised: 

rfkill: no on both soft and hard.

And also, i have actually no idea what driver im using. I enabled broadcom in the kernel, and thats it. I have not done anything to the system besides, stage3 install, x-install and gnome.

----------

## Gusar

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> Now i see why it dont show up. Its masked, what to do about that? 

 

Ah, I see it. It's not masked, it's keyworded unstable. So we'll be dealing with package.keywords. To be exact, do this:

```
echo "net-wireless/b43-fwcutter ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/b43-firmware ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

That's assuming you have a 64bit install. If you have a 32bit install, use ~x86 instead of ~amd64. After doing those commands, you'll be able to install the package.

 *ALF__ wrote:*   

> And also, i have actually no idea what driver im using. I enabled broadcom in the kernel, and thats it. I have not done anything to the system besides, stage3 install, x-install and gnome.

 

Post the output of this, it'll tell me if you have the right stuff:

```
grep -i b43 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## ALF__

 *Gusar wrote:*   

>  *ALF__ wrote:*   Now i see why it dont show up. Its masked, what to do about that?  
> 
> Ah, I see it. It's not masked, it's keyworded unstable. So we'll be dealing with package.keywords. To be exact, do this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wow thank you gusar!

Now we getting somewhere, will try this tomorrow, im in bed now!

----------

## ALF__

Gusar!! Thank you very much!

I echoed the x86-line to package keywords then just standard procedure:

ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0

And there ya go!  :Smile: 

Again! thank you!

----------

